# Battle Scared Russell's



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

Does not look to bad in these picutres but his belly and mid section was in a right state! I imagine whatever attacked it is no longer breathing














































Sorry that the pictures are not better but they are not the easiest to shoot!


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

you should have picked it up and showed us it's underside!!!!


----------



## kenneally1 (Feb 17, 2009)

Stunning snakes !!!


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

stuartdouglas said:


> you should have picked it up and showed us it's underside!!!!


Ha I got a few while my mate tailed & lifted it up but they are blurred & poor, can just about tell it is a snake from the pics!


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

then you shall be called "Chicken for life":lol2:


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

stuartdouglas said:


> then you shall be called "Chicken for life":lol2:


Thats me :2thumb:

The reason I could not take the time to get a decent one is because a very large crowd seems to appear the instant a snake is in the open! This includes lots of bare footed kids who often try & run up to it... and you know how bad it would be if anyone got bitten by one, let alone a little kiddie.


----------



## Spuddy (Aug 24, 2009)

where was this picture taken mate?


----------



## Speeple (Feb 12, 2009)

Looks incredibly healthy / well-fed. I assume it's living close to humans, along with a good supply of rodents?

Beautiful snake and great pictures :2thumb:


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

Spuddy said:


> where was this picture taken mate?


Ya forgot to say.. Gujarat State in India



Speeple said:


> Looks incredibly healthy / well-fed. I assume it's living close to humans, along with a good supply of rodents?
> 
> Beautiful snake and great pictures :2thumb:


Yeah that's the problem, though they seem to be rarer than the Cobra's (around here at least!)


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

Owen, would that be concidered a large one?


----------



## Spuddy (Aug 24, 2009)

Owzy said:


> Ya forgot to say.. Gujarat State in India


oh sweet, do you live out there then? ... or was you on holiday or something at the time?


----------



## George_Millett (Feb 26, 2009)

Spuddy said:


> oh sweet, do you live out there then? ... or was you on holiday or something at the time?


From the sounds of it, he is still out there on an extended holiday. There are a couple of other threads showing other snakes hes has had the fortune to find / handle.


----------



## Spuddy (Aug 24, 2009)

George_Milllett said:


> From the sounds of it, he is still out there on an extended holiday. There are a couple of other threads showing other snakes hes has had the fortune to find / handle.


 
ahhh right sorry, i wasnt aware, i rarely venture into this section tbh. I just saw the title of this thread on the homepage and it intruiged me lol.


----------



## George_Millett (Feb 26, 2009)

Spuddy said:


> ahhh right sorry, i wasnt aware, i rarely venture into this section tbh. I just saw the title of this thread on the homepage and it intruiged me lol.


No dig intended Spud, was more of a FYI so you could look to see some of the other snakes he has had the fortune to find.


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

Thanks George

Im out here on my travels Spud, finding a lot of snakes which is cool.. hopefully be running into some Kings soon (wishing)


----------

